# hi to all



## andy c (Feb 7, 2009)

well just picked my first tt up yesterday and i have to say even though it has got some major engine faults i love it,pitty the wife having it :roll:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

looks cool

i guess the household likes yellow ;-)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum...

Nice Car!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

By all the snow I guess that the car is a long way from home , welcome to the forum


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome andy, lovin the colour


----------



## andy c (Feb 7, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> By all the snow I guess that the car is a long way from home , welcome to the forum


it was a long way from my home i'm in huddersfield ans the car was in cumbernauld just outside glasgow.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome great colour choice I see you als ohave a yellow Corrado brings back memories I had a yellow G60 back in 1991 
You will have to get the wife to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

andy c said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > By all the snow I guess that the car is a long way from home , welcome to the forum
> ...


Reg in Newcastle up to glasgow and then Huddersfield ,well travelled .


----------



## andy c (Feb 7, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome great colour choice I see you als ohave a yellow Corrado brings back memories I had a yellow G60 back in 1991
> You will have to get the wife to join the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


yep the corrado was aG60 but its had a 20vt in it for the last six years a lot nicer to drive.


----------

